# Head/party boat in Outer Banks



## MRLHOW (Jun 23, 2006)

Will be going to Outer Banks in August..I only know of 2 party boats, the Crystal Dawn and the Miss Hatteras. Which one is the best? Are there others that may be better.thanks.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

depends whatcha wanna catch.... if ya just wanna spend 3-4 hrs farting around in the sound for croakers, pigfish, spot, sea mullets etc... then the capt clam out of odens, or miss oregon inlet from OIFC. 

If ya wanna get offshore further & into some tilefish, seabass, groupers, snappers, triggers, etc then get on miss hatteras for the day... spurgeon doesnt take walk ons thou, gotta reserve a spot ahead of time for his boat. well worth it too:beer:


----------

